# Donkey



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I know usually the vets geld a horse,we use rubber bands on the goats,can u use a rubber band on a donkey,I have found one that I want to get for a guard animal,only a month old now,just curios,assuming you would be able to get a band on him.thanks


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No, there is much more involvement with donkeys/horses. Can't band them. Sorry, need the vet for that one.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..Donkeys bleed a lot more than a horse...a good vet needs to do the job..My vet at least, will give him a shot to relax him..then to put him under ..they slice the sack open and then crush the cords, they then cut the testes off...it all take maybe 30 minutes..Dont be talked into a farm job...he could die...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A band wouldn't get the bell glands either. If they are not removed the gelding will be proud cut and act like a full jack.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but figured I'd ask,thanks


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

yes a vet needs to do it


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

For sure call a vet to do it.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

This is and old thread


----------

